# Scammer on APH hedgehog sellers



## magicsparks (Dec 13, 2008)

I have just had a "scammer" try to get money out of me. 
This was a classic scam and frankly I could see it from the first email, this was done via email, probably picked up off preloved but they will try from anywhere. 
I was not sure where best to post a warning but felt it best to warn any way I can. 
The "buyer" Owen Lucas emailed asking to send me money from abroad and his "agent" would collect two hogs off me... Alarm bells already ringing... So I ask lots of questions, where are they going to, if you are not in the uk who is taking them in and how are they caring for them, they are to young to travel more than 2 hours by pet courier, what is your uk address, do you have a cage for them... Etc...
Needless to say answered none of this, just another request to "send money" to my paypal
I keep on with my questioning until I get a strange uk address
This morning I asked to talk with the "wife" he said would be taking them...
That when the truth came out... A fake paypal email asking me to send £100 by western union to his "agent" address in NIGERIA! to "release" the funds held in paypal!
Please be aware of this if you are a seller or buyer
NEVER send money when you are the seller and never use western union
Stay safe xxx


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Is it just me or do all these scams seem to originate in Nigeria?


----------



## magicsparks (Dec 13, 2008)

*Agree*

Its not just you, it seems to be very commonly from there (or from those from there who are now here) I could tell from the first email something was not right, the more i questioned the more it became apparent it had nothing to do with animals. 
I just dont want others to get caught out, £100 is a lot of money to loose.
I forwarded the emails to paypal and they confirmed its a con.
Total scum these criminals.
Especially to involve animals in their dirty tricks.


----------



## clark60 (Mar 18, 2013)

*scams*

I saw a program on tv the scammers only expect a hit 2% of the time it seems they count on peoples greed


----------



## magicsparks (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes they were trying to push hard to get their request accepted, i was not going to allow that as i care where my babies end up, so with no information on the buyer i was already close to saying no when the faked paypal messages came in.
Its a shame that they are so selfish they prey on people and its a terrorable thing that people fall for it too.


----------



## magicsparks (Dec 13, 2008)

*Caution*

I have just had another one... on here this time... a brand new member asking to take away two hogs on a cheque.... Not a chance.
People please be cautious, even if they are just targeting me, i still want to warn others in case this is a new trick they are playing on everyone.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Are these African ? Pygmy hedgehogs ?

If he's in Nigeria, surely, being AFRICA, could he not, source them a bit closer to home. :lol2:


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm confused, why would the seller send money to a buyer?


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

spottymint said:


> Are these African ? Pygmy hedgehogs ?
> 
> If he's in Nigeria, surely, being AFRICA, could he not, source them a bit closer to home. :lol2:


They don't live in the wild.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

MrJsk said:


> They don't live in the wild.


Just need the parents, to produce the hybrid

Domesticated hedgehog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

clark60 said:


> I saw a program on tv the scammers only expect a hit 2% of the time it seems they count on peoples greed


Or their stupidity.

If they scam 2 people, £200 there is worth more probably than £200 here.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

mrkeda said:


> I'm confused, why would the seller send money to a buyer?


I thought the same. If you fall for this, you deserve to be conned until the point of destitution


----------

